# Shortcut for Find Files or Folders



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

Since I use it so often, how might I establish a shortcut on my desktop or taskbar for Start | Find | Files or Folders? The usual methods, or at least the ones known to me, do not seem to work.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## Koan (Jan 27, 2000)

I don't know of anyway to make a shortcut to 'find', on your desktop, but I do know of a keyboard shortcut-

Windows Key+F will take you right to it.

Likewise-
Win+E For Explorer
Win+R For Run
Win+Pause/Break For System Properties

I Hope that speeds things up for you!

[This message has been edited by Koan (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## leem (Feb 1, 1999)

Just hold down your Flag key and hit the letter F.


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

Hmmm. I have older systems -- no Windows key on the keyboards. For the Windows key, I normally just use CTRL-ESC, but CTRL-ESC-F does not bring up the Find window.

Any ideas on how to bring up Find from an old keyboard?

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## Scottlr (Oct 26, 1999)

F3 may work. It does on mine, but I have several Explorer enhancements that are not Windows standard.


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

Son of a gun! F3 works on mine, too. Thanks to you, I have discovered a whole list of "shortcut keys" using the Help facility that includes F3. Thanks again.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

Scott,

Please share with us these non-standard Explorer enhancements.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

To see all of the "Shortcut Keys" available with W98 click on Start>Help. Key in "Using shortcut keys"(without the quotes) and press enter. Double left click on each Topic displayed.

Then Start IE, click on Help>Contents/Index and key in the same as above for the IE shortcuts.


----------



## Scottlr (Oct 26, 1999)

I'm kind of a software junkie, and I use Norton Filemanager (part of an ancient program called Norton Navigator) and PowerDesk. Both just add features to Windows Explorer.


----------

